# Official Memphis @ Dallas Game Thread (4/11/05)



## GNG

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(44-32)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=06&">at</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/dal_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(52-24)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/mavericks">Dallas Mavericks</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Sunday, April 10, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 7:30 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.americanairlinescenter.com">American Airlines Center</a>, Dallas, TX</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBALP, Fox Sports South</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3549.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3549&statsId2=3333&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3023&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3732&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3252&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3117&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3333.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3023.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3732.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3252.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3117.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Game Previews*: NBA *|* The Commercial Appeal
*Follow Online*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Game Photos*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* Getty *|* Yahoo!
*Postseason Chase*: Playoff Picture *|* Minnesota/Houston Watch
*BBB.net Game Threads*: Dallas Forum



*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## GNG

Win this one and we're back to the playoffs.


----------



## GNG

According to the Dallas Morning News, Mavericks reserve Jerry Stackhouse is likely to be out serving a suspension due to his part in a post-game brawl with Kirk Snyder.


----------



## Tersk

Put Finley in that place

Just to let you all know, Dallas runs the same competition as Memphis, with a few differences. Target it 200, not 50 - You must have 3 posts in the previous 200 to earn the points - You get 250 for every post there after from each mod (therefore 500 points per post)

Dallas: 108
Memphis: 99


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

rawse said:


> Win this one and we're back to the playoffs.


:gopray:

But I think we will be in there even if we don't win this one!
My prediction:
Mavericks 110
-
Memphis 103


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> Put Finley in that place


That's his headshot, actually. Don't know why he's denying us his picture, but if you click the "vs" link, it'll take you to his head-to-head stats with Mike Miller.


----------



## Kunlun

Really like your game thread layout, rawse. This should be a good game, but I think the Mavericks will take this one. They are playing really well lately and their defense is clicking.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Kunlun said:


> Really like your game thread layout, rawse.


Yeah, It's really time to give rawse some credit for his game thread, they are made so perfect and I'm sure they take a lot of time everytime! With this style I think he is unique at bbb.net! Keep it up!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

I think this will be a close one so i say Mavericks 114-110..mavs will probably win cause there at home..


----------



## HogsFan1188

The Mavs have had our number big time since the franchise moved to Memphis....

....but I can't pick against my Grizz

Grizz: 100
Mavs: 97


----------



## GNG

HogsFan1188 said:


> The Mavs have had our number big time since the franchise moved to Memphis....


Didn't we win the season series last year?


----------



## Tersk

rawse said:


> Didn't we win the season series last year?


2-2


----------



## GNG

Bet uCash on tonight's game

It's play money, anyway.

Memphis is 6.5 point underdogs tonight. I think we'll cover that..


----------



## X-Factor

rawse said:


> Bet uCash on tonight's game
> 
> It's play money, anyway.
> 
> Memphis is 6.5 point underdogs tonight. I think we'll cover that..



The underdogs in last nights game covered the spread. :upset: :banghead: 
That cost Ballistix, you and me quite a bit of money.


----------



## X-Factor

I was reading the keys to winning the game for the Grizzlies and it basically said we need to stop Dallas from getting offensive rebounds (that worked well against Charolette) and we need to take smart shots, going for a target FG% of 45%.


----------



## GNG

X-Factor said:


> I was reading the keys to winning the game for the Grizzlies and it basically said we need to stop Dallas from getting offensive rebounds (that worked well against Charolette) and we need to take smart shots, going for a target FG% of 45%.


We can't allow what happened last night on the offensive glass to happen again tonight. Dallas and Charlotte on offense is the difference between night and day, and if we give the Mavs any opportunities, Memphis will wish we hadn't gotten on the plane.

Dallas is an underrated defensive team this year, though they still have the stigma from years prior. Our shooting needs to be on, which it has been lately. Mike Miller has 10 threes in the past two games. Now would be a bad time for him to go cold, especially with Bonzi whining about his playing time.


----------



## GNG

Dahntay Jones with the pre-game interview.

Talked about his performance last night against Charlotte (threw down a nasty baseline dunk), how it feels to be one game away from the postseason, and the importance of playing team defense tonight.


----------



## UKfan4Life

This game is going to be close the whole way through. Gotta play great D for the whole game. Go Grizz! :banana:


----------



## GNG

Earl gets the start, so I guess JWill really is benched.

So far, Finley and Lorenzen have scored.

2-2 with 10:15 remaining.

Battier fouls Nowitzki on a jumper, and free throws are coming. Looked like pretty good defense, but gave him a nudge at the end.

Dirk hits both. 4-2.


----------



## GNG

Gasol drives right into Dampier and gets the foul on Damp.

1-2 from the line for Pau. 4-3.

Missed shot from Dirk and Ren gets the board. 

Earl takes a bad shot without passing and it's going the other way.


----------



## GNG

Offensive rebound from Dampier, but Pau steals the ball.

Mike Miller nails the runner to give the Grizz a one-point lead.

Nowitzki misses again, and Dallas has started 1-7 FG.

Miller misses a three. Pretty good look. Neither team is shooting well.


----------



## GNG

Pau with a nice block on Josh Howard, leading to a 24-second violation.

Earl with a three.

Couple possessions later, Earl gets the ball in the open court and throws down a monster slam next to Dirk! What a dunk!


----------



## HogsFan1188

I didn't know Earl has those mad hops! :clap:


----------



## HogsFan1188

BTW, Grizz havn't won in Dallas since they moved to Memphis.


----------



## GNG

Gasol is doing very well on offense with Dampier on him. He just drove around and got the reverse dunk.

Dampier does have six rebounds though. Dallas has five off. rebounds.

Wright with a nice shot over Nowitzki. 14-12 Memphis.


----------



## GNG

Pau's not settling for outside jumpers. Taking it to the hole every time.

Beautiful assist by Pau to a cutting Battier for the layup. Memphis reclaims the lead 16-14.


----------



## GNG

Nowitzki's not happy with the officiating. He felt Pau charged into him and then fouled Lorenzen out of frustration.


----------



## GNG

Don't look now, but Jason Williams is in the game.

Gets an open look but decides against a three and sets up the offense.

Cardinal misses a three and Josh Howard runs down a slams the heck out of the ball. Howard gets another dunk - a putback off his own miss.

Gasol puts a hook in after Dirk blocked his shot. Pau then gets a Finley miss. 

JWill reverses it in.

21-18 with :54 remaining.


----------



## GNG

Swift is in the game. Didn't know he was activated. James Posey is also in for the first time since March 26.

We're running JWill/Bonzi/Posey/Cardinal/Swift. Heh.


----------



## X-Factor

Both teams are shooting 40% or lower thus far. It's a defensive battle out there.


----------



## HogsFan1188

rawse said:


> Swift is in the game. Didn't know he was activated. James Posey is also in for the first time since March 26.
> 
> We're running JWill/Bonzi/Posey/Cardinal/Swift. Heh.



Its the entire doghouse and.....Brian Cardinal. :biggrin:


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 1st*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 23*

Pau Gasol 5 points
Pau Gasol 3 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Mavericks 22*

Josh Howard 10 points
Erick Dampier 6 rebounds
Michael Finley, Dirk Nowitzki 1 assist


----------



## X-Factor

***End of the 1st Quarter***
*Memphis: 23*
*Dallas: 22*


----------



## GNG

Posey and Wells each knock down some shots to open the quarter.

Van Horn responds from 20 feet.

JWill fires short. Van Horn misses a three. Henderson gets the rebound and will be going to the line off a Stromile foul. First is good. Second is...good.

Get...defensive...rebounds. :curse:


----------



## X-Factor

All we need to do is shut down Josh Howard and Dirk and we take away their scoring threat.


----------



## GNG

Josh Howard is hot right now.

JWill with the scoop-and-score to reclaim the lead.

Van Horn spins and gets an easy two. Dallas by one.

KVH fouls Swift and two free throws coming after the timeout.

Mavericks 30-29.


----------



## X-Factor

It's a back and forth battle, Memphis up 29-28.


----------



## Kunlun

Good game so far, Josh Howard is all over the place.


----------



## GNG

Awful, awful blocking foul on Stromile. KVH ran 60-feet in a straight line and crashed into Swift, who had his feet clearly set outside the semicircle.

Shane and Ren are coming back into the game. Gasol needs to get back in there.

Shot clock violation on us. 35-30 Mavs. Offense is struggling.


----------



## Kunlun

Keith Van Horn looks great! I forgot how good of an offensive player he was, I haven't seen much of him since he left Philly.


----------



## Kunlun

Both teams have great depth, they're always changing players.


----------



## X-Factor

Ahhh the Grizz fall 5 back, 30-35.


----------



## Kunlun

Dampier's back and shooting free throws. Gasol comes back in as well.


----------



## GNG

20-9 on the rebounds, Dallas. 8-2 offensive. :nonono:


----------



## Kunlun

Damn, Dampier's shot is terrible. He's got to get some work done on that. He just missed two free throws and a wide open baseline jumper.


----------



## X-Factor

24 second violation. :curse:


----------



## Dre

Memphis isn't doing anything on the boards.


----------



## GNG

Kunlun said:


> Damn, Dampier's shot is terrible. He's got to get some work done on that. He just missed two free throws and a wide open baseline jumper.


Yeah, that baseline jumper certainly was ugly.


----------



## X-Factor

Ahhh the Mavs go up 7. Good move calling a time out. We need to stop their momentum.


----------



## Kunlun

rawse said:


> 20-9 on the rebounds, Dallas. 8-2 offensive. :nonono:


That might come back to bite the Grizzlies in the *** later in the game if it's close.


----------



## Kunlun

Good defense on Gasol by Dirk, but Shane gets the rebound and ****s in Van Horn's face.


----------



## X-Factor

Battier gets his first rebound of the game and hits the jumper to cut it to 42-47, Mavs.


----------



## GNG

Man, nice recovery by Shane. Knocks down a fadeaway 20-footer to beat the shot clock.

Nowitzki's hit a couple in a row, and the Dallas lead is up to nine. Two FTs coming for Dallas, too.

Battier's a nice defender, but Dirk's too big. I'd say put Ren on him, but he's not as quick. What to do...


----------



## X-Factor

Mavs go up 9 on two Dirk baskets.


----------



## Kunlun

Mavericks playing defense and they are running the break well. Dirk with four straight points and Marquis at the line shooting. Grizzlies need to call another timeout or something and fix their offense. They are rushing it.


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Grizzlies.

Mavericks just scored eight straight points.

45-32 Dallas.


----------



## X-Factor

The Mavs go up 13. We need to go on a mini-run for some momentum.


----------



## GNG

The 100 uCash promotion is in effect after this post

Get your uCash from there until midnight CST tonight.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

o hey guys forgot about this ...dang wuts happening y is memphis losing by 13?


----------



## Kunlun

Good defense on Dirk and Gasol goes straight at him on the offensive end and hooks it in.

Dirk comes back and dunks it!!


----------



## GNG

Excellent drive by Gasol on Nowitzki, but Dirk gets the loose ball on the other end and puts it in.

We need stops and to get this lead under 10 by the half.

Good pass by Gasol to Lorenzen to make it 47-37.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Come on guys. Let's at least play well enough to where we won't get blown out TOO bad. :nonono:


----------



## X-Factor

Now a 12 point game after Gasol goes 1-2 from the line.


----------



## X-Factor

Wright cuts it to 10.


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Dallas.

The Grizzlies can't get a stop and when they do, they can't score.


----------



## Dre

rawse said:


> Battier's a nice defender, but Dirk's too big. I'd say put Ren on him, but he's not as quick. What to do...


(Usually) There's nothing you can do. That's what makes him so great, he's a matchup nightmare.


----------



## GNG

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> o hey guys forgot about this ...dang wuts happening y is memphis losing by 13?


In short, we aren't making stops. Dallas is 11/15 from the floor in the second quarter. Also, we have given up eight off. rebounds and aren't finishing around the basket.


----------



## GNG

Jason Terry and Devin Harris are making Earl look silly.

Brevin Knight poured in 12 points and 5 assists on him last night in the fourth quarter alone.


----------



## Kunlun

Nice play by the Mavericks and Devin Harris. They set a double pick with Van Horn out top and Dampier down low. Grizzlies weren't even close to stopping it.


----------



## X-Factor

Lead cut to single digits on two freethrows from Wright.


----------



## GNG

Lorenzen banks in a floater with :1.9 left in the half.

Harris travels like whoa and almost puts in a halfcourt shot to end the second quarter.


----------



## Kunlun

Finley is way off tonight. I don't think he fits this Mavericks team anymore.

Devin Harris almost hit a half court shot.

Halftime. 51-44 Dallas.


----------



## Tersk

Since your all getting points here, why not help a kid out and drop a few posts in the Mavericks game thread. If we get it over 200, you can earn 500 for each post after that! Wowza


----------



## X-Factor

***Halftime***
*Memphis: 44*
*Dallas: 51*
This first half could have been a lot better. We could easily be leading this thing by 5-7 points. We'll just have to shoot better and get more rebounds in the second half.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 44*

Lorenzen Wright 11 points
Pau Gasol, Lorenzen Wright 4 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Mavericks 51*

Josh Howard 12 points
Erick Dampier 8 rebounds
Jason Terry 2 assists


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Wright and Howard are having decent games..


----------



## GNG

Gasol with a big bucket to open the second half. It's down to five.

We need to start doubling Dirk. Shane is doing well enough, but Dirk's going to get him into foul trouble before long.


----------



## Kunlun

Nice pass from Gasol to Miller for the the three.


----------



## GNG

Howard isn't letting up. He just hit another jumper.

Earl drives the hole without passing once and misses a layup like a moron.

Howard blocked by Battier on the fast break. Miller blocks Dampier, but Nowitzki finally puts it in.


----------



## GNG

We got it down to four, but a 6-0 run kicks it back up to a double-digit lead.

Timeout Memphis.


----------



## GNG

We're sending waves of Grizzlies at Dirk, and it's kinda-sorta working.


----------



## GNG

You have to love Shane Battier.

He goes down on defense, allowing Dirk to get an easy dunk, so on offense, he takes it right at Nowitzki and gets his own bucket inside.


----------



## GNG

Pau needs to do a better job holding onto the ball in the post. I know he's probably getting hit, but they aren't going to call the foul all the time. Take it up strong and get a good grip on it.


----------



## Tersk

Shane Battier is really underrated


----------



## HogsFan1188

Stromile looks terrible. :curse:


----------



## GNG

Bonzi with the putback dunk! With the quickness!


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 71*

Lorenzen Wright 16 points
Lorenzen Wright 7 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Mavericks 79*

Dirk Nowitzki 19 points
Erick Dampier 9 rebounds
Jason Terry 4 assists


----------



## GNG

Dallas' frontline is Van Horn and Henderson and we're taking jumpers?


----------



## Tersk

Mavericks slowly pulling away, up 14

Damnit Rawse, I shouldn't of listened to you this time about betting. I would of bet a k on the Mavericks if it weren't for you


----------



## UKfan4Life

This is ****ing pathetic.

We can cut it down to four, but we love just handing them bigger leads by playing bad defense when we get it that close. 

Oh, we got it down to four? Alright, time to let them extend it to eight.

Oh, we got it down to four? Alright, time to let them extend it to ten.

JWill dribbling too much, bull**** And 1 call for Devin Harris, terrible defense, Stromile sucks, and not being able to stop Dirk and Keith Van Horn (what the hell?) as well as pretty much anyone on the Dallas team is killing us


----------



## GNG

WTF was that Posey?

Seriously, what happened? What alien race kidnapped James Posey?


----------



## GNG

Man, Gasol is getting mugged.

He was having a very easy time in the first half when the refs were calling the handchecks.


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> Man, Gasol is getting mugged.
> 
> He was having a very easy time in the first half when the refs were calling the handchecks.


Agreed. Funny how things were going the Grizzlies way when the refs were calling the handchecks every now and then.


----------



## GNG

Theo! said:


> Mavericks slowly pulling away, up 14
> 
> Damnit Rawse, I shouldn't of listened to you this time about betting. I would of bet a k on the Mavericks if it weren't for you


I'm telling you. Don't listen to me. I'm uCash Sportsbook poison.

Talk to Premier or Ballistix17. They know what they're doing.


----------



## UKfan4Life

This is a blowout. Pathetic.

I guess this team hadn't come as far as I had thought. Oh well.


----------



## GNG

Eighteen point lead. Biggest of the night for Dallas.

Lorenzen is the only one playing now. This better be the quickest 3:26 ever.


----------



## GNG

Brian Cardinal's shooting the last five games:

1-7 (tonight)
1-5
2-4
1-2
1-8

He needs to shake that slump before the playoffs. When he is hitting shots, he's just that much more valuable to us.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

tough game guys..mavs win 110-89


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Final*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 89*

Lorenzen Wright 18 points
Pau Gasol 8 rebounds
Mike Miller 4 assists








*Mavericks 110*

Josh Howard 23 points
Erick Dampier 13 rebounds
Jason Terry 6 assists


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

the mavs really owned the boards today 48-34...including 8 off rebounds by dampier


----------



## Tersk

Get your 3 posts in before it's too late. For every post after 200 in the Mavs game thread, you earn *500 *points! However, if you don't have 3 posts in the early 200 you only earn 100 points per post

Mavericks Game Thread, earn unlimimted points quickly


----------



## Vintage

Howard had a great game for Dallas.

23/9 on 9-15 shooting.


Dallas has a great forward tandem in Nowitzki and Howard.


----------



## HogsFan1188

....bleh

Maybe the Mavs really can contend for a title.


----------



## Tersk

HogsFan1188 said:


> ....bleh
> 
> Maybe the Mavs really can contend for a title.


:yes:


----------



## PetroToZoran

HogsFan1188 said:


> ....bleh
> 
> Maybe the Mavs really can contend for a title.


Especially with Duncan and Gino being out right now... The Mavs chances are looking better and better to come out of the west. Granted, it's going to be a dogfight in the West, but the Mavs are sitting pretty.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

rawse said:


> WTF was that Posey?
> 
> Seriously, what happened? What alien race kidnapped James Posey?


*I hear ya man....I always expect for this guy to have a breakout season...he has injury problems this season, no?*


----------



## DHarris34Phan

HogsFan1188 said:


> ....bleh
> 
> Maybe the Mavs really can contend for a title.


*What you saw tonight wasn't an aberration. The Mavs have been flying under the radar all season for whatever reason, much like the Grizz. The Mavs, much like the Grizz, are probably the 2 most unheralded teams in the West Playoffs **knock on wood** Both teams could do serious damage in the postseason.*


----------



## GNG

Final uCash promotion results:

Kunlun - 8 posts (800 points)
X-Factor - 7 (700)
Theo! - 5 (500)
Ballistix17 - 4 (400)
UKFan4Life - 4 (400)
DHarris34Phan - 2 (200)
Hogsfan1188 - 2 (200)
Vintage - 1 (100)
PetroToZoran - 1 (100)

Everyone else join in for the next game thread against the Rockets. These posters made themselves some easy points tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Congratz Rawse and other Memphis posters on getting 100+ posts. :clap:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Congrats again, amazing that you now get 100 posts everytime! Keep it up!


----------



## Tersk

Cough up the limit cough


----------

